
Google Private Key Compromise - andygambles
https://twitter.com/ecctls/status/980607899188842496
======
andygambles
It isn’t real [https://medium.com/@ECCTLS/how-to-sign-with-googles-
private-...](https://medium.com/@ECCTLS/how-to-sign-with-googles-private-
key-5b8e99abcdb3)

